# Big Problem! Help Pink Kissing Gourami



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

ok heres the scoop i have had my gourami for about atleast 7 months to a 1 year and my gourami has not ate nothing i put in his tank since the mass tank crash of my 47 gallon all my fish died off except two and i moved them to a 10 gallon my fish wont eat anything i drop in yet he eats everything off the floor he is very small im afraid he is not getting his nutrients he swims around fine eats off the plants and anything off the floor and on the walls what is the problem he wont accept any food that has not hit the bottom of the floor and diluted i eventually stopped feeding him all together cause he self sustains his feeding habits so im just worried just checking making sure he is eating properly so he will get big and strong he has not grown an inch

i maintain water temperature and keep his tank clean but apparently he wont eat anything i drop in


is there anything to worry about?


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't worry unless he starts showing signs of discoloration, lethargy, or appears thin. Some fish get by just fine scavenging around the tank =] If he only likes bottom-feeding, I'd drop in an algae wafer occasionally...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you tried to feed him frozen?He could just be bored with the type of food you feed.


Also see about a mod moving this to the tank emergency section,I bet you will get more help that way.


----------

